# Helping you move.



## dean (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are finding hard to find help or advice on your move down here, as we did,. I can hopefully help. I've moved here with the family, wife and 2 kids aged 2 and 5, so I can understand how daunting it can be trying to arrange accommadation, banking, schooling ect. ect. however, I work for a company that specializing in helping people relocate so feel free to pick my brains.


----------



## shariftronic (Nov 5, 2007)

*could you plz help me*

I would like to move to SA from Iran. what will I do for the first? How much does it cost?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Quantum (Oct 5, 2007)

Hie ! Quin 

How are you I would like to relocate to SouthAfrica how best can you assist me ,I got a Wife and my baby girl .


----------



## truth (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi dean,

Greetings from truth!

My husband is put up on a project in Midrand, SA for 1 yr. Me, my 6yr old daughter also plan to fly along with him. Will it be a right decision to take up this offer? How safe & secure is the living in midrand for visiters like us. How will my daugther's education happen there? she studies in 1st std (in India). Also the cost of living is a concern. I'll appreciate ur help on my querries.

Thanks,
Truth 




dean said:


> If you are finding hard to find help or advice on your move down here, as we did,. I can hopefully help. I've moved here with the family, wife and 2 kids aged 2 and 5, so I can understand how daunting it can be trying to arrange accommadation, banking, schooling ect. ect. however, I work for a company that specializing in helping people relocate so feel free to pick my brains.


----------

